# Repeated Implantation Failure (RIF)



## Need1Miracle

I'm looking for a life line. I can't see how i can ever get pregnant. 

I've just had another failed implantation, this being my third. My second last transfer i had 1 top grade embryo and froze 8. I just done my third implantation, had two top grade embryos plus the scratch, and again period started way before test date. i can't see how i can get pregnant now. There is just no way. 

Has anyone got any experience or any words to help me on my way. I can't cope anymore.


----------



## Pudding34

Need1Miracle, I've been thinking about you and how you have got on, I so sorry your cycle didn't work.

Have you had immune testing / drug therapy? I haven't had it myself but I have seen a lot of info on it on here and other sources and DH and I have agreed that if our current cycle doesn't work we will look into immune testing.

I know that there are no words that anybody can say to make you feel better, many tried after my failed icsi and I just wanted to shout and scream at them, please just know that my heart goes out to you and that all your fertility friends know how you feel and are here if you need to talk.

Take good care of yourself.

Pudding
X


----------



## star17

I am so sorry, this journey is so tough.

Another option is pgs testing for chromosomal issues (plus testing you and DH - karotyping).  Some embies with chromosome issues don't implant.  I have had a mc, ectopic and failed FET this year and the doctor advised genetic testing (pgs).  She was right as we had only 2 normal blasts out of 7 all good grade.

Clearly this might not even be relevant for you!  But worth a discussion with your doctor maybe.  

Good luck!


----------



## livity k

Hi, 
I was in exactly your position a few years ago- good embryos good lining and no hint of a pregnancy. After my third failure I had my Nk cells tested and 4th transfer took prednisolone and had my son. This year for various personal health reasons I tried a transfer without steroids and nothing implanted so last transfer I took them again and I'm 14 weeks pregnant. 
My consultant did say after third failure that if immune stuff came back normal he would recommend screening embryos as the other poster suggested. I also had my karyotype tested as Dh had already had his done. Immunes were the answer for me but its worth looking at all angles. 

Livity


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, thank you so much for your replies. Hi pudding, how are you getting on with your cycle??

I'm so grateful to your replies, i'm completely lost on what to do. Do i go ahead with the embryos or further test before hand. I've read a bit on NK cells testing & immune - livity, did you have this tests done at your clinic?

I'm writing down all these tests you have mentioned. I just can't see the point in transferring the rest of the embryos as it's a lot of time and heartache when i clearly have an underlying problem.

Need1


----------



## livity k

Hi, 
I had my Nk cells tested through my clinic before my FETs this year. it was the blood levels not uterine ones which I know some people think are important. I think they sent them to Surrey laboratories?to analyse. It cost £600- gulp. I think they measure overall level and activity level/power. 
Some docs will treat with steroids without testing but some v resistant. Have you asked your clinic what they think? I was on them from day 6 of medicated Fet cycle and am weaning off now. Just a few days to go! 

Good luck 
Livity


----------



## livity k

Just reread your initial post. If you are bleeding early you could ask about intramuscular progesterone injections. For medicated frozen embryo transfers my clinic goes heavy on progesterone. I had daily injections plus two crinone( similar) to cyclogest vaginally daily. 

Livity


----------



## Hbkmorris

Need1Miracle.. I feel for you as I too have had multiple BFN's and no matter what they do with me the little darlings just don't want to implant. I've had 9 embies/blasts transferred now and non wished to stay with me. 

I changed clinics to one that did further tests and drug packages such as immunes and low and behold it showed I had raised NK cells. On my last cycle I through everything at it, Gestone (as I bled before OTD) this worked, immunes drugs including Prednisolone (steroids) Clexane (thin the blood) Intralipids (infusion) Endo scratch (always had them) a patch I wore on my leg (extra progesterone & HCG) Antibiotics (incase of any infections) Acupuncture and 2 whole weeks off work and still BFN.. My clinic were totally stunned as I had two perfect 8 cell embies transferred with no fragmentation with a further two beauties in the freezer.. 

For my next go (if and when I can afford it) we are trying embryoscope as they have just had delivery of two new units.. Mind you I need to rob a bank first to find £6,500!!! HELPPPPPPPPP

All I'm saying is that you can throw everything and anything at a cycle and sometimes it still doesn't work, yet you can have a poor cycle where you feel all is lost and before you know it, it works.. Just give yourself some time. Have the immunes tests and then take a step at a time.. Trust me you're not alone with this horrible lack of implantation and the 2 clinics I've seen all seem to scratch their hands as I've tried everything any anything. xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Definitely have your blastocysts pgd tested  plus immunology should be checked as well, in addition to insulin resistance and blood clotting.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Lavity, i done the crinon on gel with the last cycle, and this cycle they tried the cyclgest and both times i've started bleeding 6dpt. Starts of really light for a few days then boom...

hbkmorris, i don't know where you get the strength, i'm struggling to see the point   

I need to have these tests if i were to go again


----------



## Hbkmorris

It's strange but you just find the strength to keep going. Like you I used to always bleed for OTD which is why I had Gestone last time and it actually held everything off for me despite the result being the same I'd always use it from now on. 

Defo get some tests done, see what your GP can do for you in terms of Karyotyping but the immunes you'll have to pay for even though my GP said she'd get them done on NHS for me the results never came in. 

You know where I am if you need to chat.. I know how you feel xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thank you, i just can't think right now...


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Need1Miracle

I'm on the HRT now, I will be scanned next week.

My heart goes out to you and I hope you are receiving the support you need at home, if you ever need a bit more your FF's are here! I know that is little comfort but a little is better than nothing! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi pudding, i'm going to be thinking of you everyday from now on. I hope and pray that you get this as i do like to hear success stories. I didn't mind the HRT to be honest. 

Unfortunately my hubby works away alot, he's away now. We do get to facetime which is better than nothing. xxxxx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last!

Don't give up, look at my signature!

Another test to get is a Doppler blood flow scan to see if you have adequate blood flow to the uterus.

Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have thrown money down the drain like I have previously with the UK consultants telling me - it is just a question of time, look for answers!

I started treatment abroad with Serum in Athens and it was quite honestly the best thing I ever did, Penny treats you as an individual rather than a number and treatment is tailor made to suit the individual.

Another consultant worth contacting is Prof Li in Sheffield, I went to him with the intention of having implantation cuts before treatment and he suggested other options for me - I am now 7w6d pg.

Good luck with whatever you decide! xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi LincsSarah, thank you for your info and words of encouragement - i'm actually looking into Serum as i've heard nothing but good things of Penny and her team. I think, like you, there's not much the UK can do. 

By the way, congratulations on the BFP, WOW. xx


----------



## moobags

Hi  Need a Miracle

As you will see I have an issue with implantation had all the tests done NK thyroid blood clotting and karyotype etc etc and all came back fine the only anomoly is that my lining is not great I managed to get it to 8.5 with accupuncture which is when I had my short lived BFP.  We have tried a whole host of things even gone down the donor route even though there appears o be no issue with eggs or sperm.

I am currently with Serum having one last cycle next year where we are trying a natrual FET for lining but Peny is giving me all drugs for immunes.

It maybe worth dropping Penny a mail and having a consult either in person or over the phone it could also be handy applying for a copy of your medical notes to email over to her.

I feel for you I have had so many so called perfect blasts transferred I have lost count hope you find so answers and get you long awaited BFP.

Moo x


----------



## Kim01

Hello ladies
hope you don't mind me joining in. 
Hi Need1miracle - i feel your pain.  It is worth checking out any underlying issues before wasting more cash on the FET.  I couldn't use my OE so I went down the DE route with Dh's sperm.  I too had repeated implantation failure even with a DEIVF. I have immune and clotting issues.  For each attempt I was given the full  treatment steroids, clexane, aspirin, intraiipids, extra oestrogen and progesterone support, good lining, 2 weeks off work,  acupuncture & vitamins.  Still BFN.  I still don't know why?.  I made a consecutive decision to go down the DD route with Iakentro in Athens next year.  It is my only chance.  Please don't give up.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Has anyone looked into or thought of surrogacy??

XX


----------



## Luck2014

Hi does anyone have a website or email adderess for penny in athens please? Just wondering for those people that have already been, how long you need to take off work roughly to go? Thank you.


----------



## Mum of 1 at last!

Hi, sorry I cant help you with the time off work question as I used to fly in late at night, have transfer and then fly back again - usually the whole journey in under 24 hrs if the flights were right!

You would probably get more help on the international boards - GREECE.

The link below will take you to Pennys site xx

http://www.serum-ivf.com/


----------



## Need1Miracle

I emailed the [email protected] email address on the website and someone called Katie will email you back.


----------



## Luck2014

Cheers ladies. So don't you have to stop over in greece whilst taking the injections?


----------

